# Signatures...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone want a signature doing?

I can't do anything amazing, but something like mine, with writing, pictures names etc is possible.
I will have some time to kill in the evenings for the next week 

Post on here, then PM me the pictures with names(if you want them on) and any other text you want aswell as what colours for the text and the boxes behind the text  Oh, and if you want the white borders around the pictures.
Or you can put the pics on here, but remove them after I've saved them so it doesnt make the thread hard to look through and load 

Have a look at MrRustyRead's for another of mine 

All I ask is that you put "signature made by hazyreality" underneath it  and maybe some rep 

First come, first made and after this week, I wont have much time for a while lol, so not sure how many I will get done!

*Heidi*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

im intrested..but im not from rabbit section


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, thats fine...I said that, and put it here to try and keep it to not so many  
Thought if it was in general, I would get bogged down!

Send it through


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

ME PLEASE!  I'll get my pictures up.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Okey Dokey Buddyandfriends


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Okey Dokey Buddyandfriends


Hehe the name's Louise. :lol: How do you change your username? Ahaha.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Hehe the name's Louise. :lol: How do you change your username? Ahaha.


Hello Louise, nice to meet you 
Thats my middle name - well technically part of my first name as its got a - lol


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Can the title be, 'My Furry Family'? Please can I have the names written on them like MrRustyReeds? Can you try it in green please (to be different of course)?

Trixie


Buddy

Poppy (b&w) and Billie (grey) I don't have any good pictures of them separately. 


(not so) Cuddly


Kitty


Hattie


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Hello Louise, nice to meet you
> Thats my middle name - well technically part of my first name as its got a - lol


Heya Heidi-Louise then.  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok, pictures are saved to my computer, if you can take them off now, to save the people will slow to load comps or phones some loading time 

Can you leave what you want up there though please, to remind me 

I really don't do Heidi-Louise, lol, its annoying!


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Replaced full sized pictures with thumbnails. 
I was just kidding, hehe. :lol: A bit of a mouthful.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

heres the pics


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

some more..









































can i have laikenslove cats writ on it and my web address at the bottom as it is already.ill let you decide on colours something that stands out..oh and a big thanx ill give you some rep 2moro as iv used all mine for 2day.


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Hello,

Can I please have one as I don't already and not sure how to do them! 

Thank you 
X


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm not actually sure if I know what to do lol sorry. Do I have yo upload images somewhere on the web first? Sorry I be a pain!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Roger








Austin








Alfie








Can I have my boys in big bold letters at the top. Rest is up to you im not fussy hehe.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

welovebsh's - the 3rd picture(first post) won't save, do you want to put up another one, think it might be the wrong file type.

newpuppymum - do you have another picture of Roger? Needs to be a JPEG to work, and preferably larger


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sjmax said:


> I'm not actually sure if I know what to do lol sorry. Do I have yo upload images somewhere on the web first? Sorry I be a pain!


The best way will be to upload the pictures on to Photobucket, and then copy and paste the IMG code into your post


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

can i please have one? but may take a couple days for the pics coz i havent got any pictures of tilly yet? xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

gem88 said:


> can i please have one? but may take a couple days for the pics coz i havent got any pictures of tilly yet? xx


Yep, no problem, but be quick, only making them until the end of the week 

....................................................................

Heres the first one done for Louise 
If you want anything changing, let me know.










*Heidi*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

were my pics ok for you?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> were my pics ok for you?


just the 3rd one that won't save, do you want to pop another one on of that gorgeous cat? :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

think its luna you mean 1 min ill get another


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

pic which one you think best


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats the beautiful kitty I was on about, have taken the 2nd one of those for now, might change my mind for the first, see how it works out


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

ok lol thanx muchly


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> welovebsh's - the 3rd picture(first post) won't save, do you want to put up another one, think it might be the wrong file type.
> 
> newpuppymum - do you have another picture of Roger? Needs to be a JPEG to work, and preferably larger


Here


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> The best way will be to upload the pictures on to Photobucket, and then copy and paste the IMG code into your post


thank you, will do it now!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Here we go we love bsh's 










Let me know if you want anything changing 

New Puppy Mum, thats great, I will proberly start yours now aswell


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Here we go we love bsh's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that fab..could you make the writing box bright pink with the sparkly writing like i have now?


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Benjamin 

Alfie

Luna

Abzolutely (Abby)

Thank you,
Steph and crew


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Yep, no problem, but be quick, only making them until the end of the week
> 
> ....................................................................
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Heidi, I love it!  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Louiseandfriends said:


> Thank you so much Heidi, I love it!  xx


Your welcome, glad you like it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sjmax - I now have your photos saved, so if you could just edit the post to take the pics out to make loading quicker 
What colours do you want and do you want any extra writing and their names?

Will be doing it tomorrow now as computer is overheating!

New Puppy Mum, heres yours...
Same as the others, any changes you want, let me know


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> sjmax - I now have your photos saved, so if you could just edit the post to take the pics out to make loading quicker
> What colours do you want and do you want any extra writing and their names?
> 
> Will be doing it tomorrow now as computer is overheating!
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

sjmax said:


> Benjamin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, your animals are BEAUTIFUL!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

These sigs are fab, Heidi :thumbup:

I might have to think about getting one, too


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you, I will do!  their names are underneath each picture and yea would be great if you could have their names on please in pink for girls and blue for boys lol! Can it say 'the gang' please?

Looking forward to seeing it and having a funky signature! 

Steph 
X


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Oh my, your animals are BEAUTIFUL!! :001_wub::001_wub:


Aw thank you so much!  Love em all to bits

Steph x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sjmax said:


> Thank you, I will do!  their names are underneath each picture and yea would be great if you could have their names on please in pink for girls and blue for boys lol! Can it say 'the gang' please?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it and having a funky signature!
> 
> ...


No problem, will start it later


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Hiya just checking you saw what changes id like not sure if you saw my post  its looks amazing tho  love it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> wow that fab..could you make the writing box bright pink with the sparkly writing like i have now?


I can make it bright pink, but I can't do sparkly writing I'm afraid!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Soory to be a pain can you make the writing black instead of white please


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> Soory to be a pain can you make the writing black instead of white please


I dunno...sometimes you just get the feeling that someones going to be awkward...and they are  :001_tt2:

Here we go...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lolol sorry  its now perfect..what do i do now?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

You could leave the boxes blank and up load the pictures on foto flexer, and then add the sparkly text on there.  xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds complicated  im defo shockingly cr*p with computers.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Sounds complicated  im defo shockingly cr*p with computers.


It's not at all.  FotoFlexer - The world's most advanced online photo editor


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

we love bsh's said:


> lolol sorry  its now perfect..what do i do now?


Best way, right click and "save as" to save it to your computer.
Then upload it onto photobucket (or similar) - follow their instructions.
Then go to the "change signature" bit on here, and pop the IMG code into where the text would go 

*Heidi*


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hazyreality said:


> Best way, right click and "save as" to save it to your computer.
> Then upload it onto photobucket (or similar) - follow their instructions.
> Then go to the "change signature" bit on here, and pop the IMG code into where the text would go
> 
> *Heidi*


Oh boy ill give it a try but im not holding my breath me and computers seriously dont mix well lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Here we go sjmax 
Hope you like it, let me know if you want any changes


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

I lov it thank you so much for taking the time to do it!  

The only one thing if I'm being picky lol is not sure about 'the gang' in black l although not sure what other colour I have it?!?!

Steph 
X


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

sjmax said:


> I lov it thank you so much for taking the time to do it!
> 
> The only one thing if I'm being picky lol is not sure about 'the gang' in black l although not sure what other colour I have it?!?!
> 
> ...


I wasnt sure either  want me to try it in white?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Didn't like white - how about green?


----------



## sjmax (Feb 28, 2011)

Yea let's go for green! Thank u!

Sorry about all my spelling mistakes and missing words, the problem with using your phone to reply. 

X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

im back in ill try..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

dont think i can do it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

i give up im rubbish cant do it


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> i give up im rubbish cant do it


Put this code(minus the spaces) into your edit signature bit on here
[IMG ] http :// img. photobucket. com /albums /v637 /b3rnie69 /Trista /ilovebsh3.jpg [/IMG ]

Hope that helps


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, I sent that code on visitor messages Bernie  well, from my PB anyway, don't plan on moving it.
even tried signing in as welovebsh's and it says there is a "unexpected security error" when I press save on the changed signature? 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> lol, I sent that code on visitor messages Bernie  well, from my PB anyway, don't plan on moving it.
> even tried signing in as welovebsh's and it says there is a "unexpected security error" when I press save on the changed signature?
> 
> *Heidi*


Hmm that's odd, very odd. I think a mod is needed, I could have a little look but I'm sure that we love bsh doesn't want everyone poking around in her account :ihih:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Hmm that's odd, very odd. I think a mod is needed, I could have a little look but I'm sure that we love bsh doesn't want everyone poking around in her account :ihih:


lolol no poke away..if you can helpill be very happy,wonder if its saying security error cause i had to get a new password cause i got locked out??

well if yous think you can help pm me an ill ive ya password if you need it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

All done :001_tt2:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol what can i say im rubbish and your just fab!! Thankyou muchly


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol what can i say im rubbish and your just fab!! Thankyou muchly


I just have magic fingers :devil:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done Bernie!!! what a pain in the posterior it was yesterday!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

BUMP UP
Anyone else want one doing? Don't have any to do tonight?!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Should be able to get some more done this week if anybody wants one?


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

ME ME ME ME *jumps around* will jsut sort my pics  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

gem88 said:


> ME ME ME ME *jumps around* will jsut sort my pics  xx


OK OK OK


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

ok pics 

ben:








indie:








rusty:








pepper








tilly:









colours are fine what ever but tilly and rusty are girls if that helps  (not too much pink though :lol: )
thanking you muchly


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

What do you think Gem?










*Heidi*


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> What do you think Gem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg its fab ty


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks great!  Heidi signatures seem to be in fashion now. xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Louiseandfriends said:


> Looks great!  Heidi signatures seem to be in fashion now. xx


Lol, thankyou 

Anyone else? Might post up in general aswell


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Hiya Heidi I was wondering if you could poss make me another with just Roger on please. If you don`t want to tell me to sod off lol. I would like Roger Rabbit at the top ert else you can decide 
Photos:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Here you go


----------

